# Graco texture sprayer



## DanielAllen098 (Sep 22, 2018)

I was looking at buying a graco 2500 Pi texture sprayer. Was wondering if anyone on here bought one and if it can handle spraying a skim coat a drywall mud. Trying to find a keeper option than buying the mark 5


----------

